# Frenchman in wire coils



## Matt Jordan (Nov 12, 2007)

When coiling a wire it will sometimes resist being coiled righthanded and a loop must be allowed to become a Frenchman. 
Although I have no problem with this practice, can anyone explain why such turns are refered to as a Frenchman? Despite asking many people no one can ever explain the reason behind it.
Thanks in advance
Matt


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

'Contrary'!


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

We used to call it "Underhand" Perhaps that refers to a Frenchman? ;o)


----------



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

Traditionally Frenchmen always go the reverse direction of the majority ???!


----------

